# Non-Dog Banzai is suture free!!!



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

After four, yes *FOUR* tail amputations we FINALLY managed to get Banzai to leave his tail alone long enough for it to heal completely. It took a combination of cones and heavy medication.









I took him in this morning to have the sutures removed. Of course, being that he IS Banzai, it didn't go smoothly. He had some hair and a scab formed over the sutures and they had to soak it to get it loose. Then they tried to remove the sutures.

They only got two of them out before they decided to sedate him - he was VERY angry and not being a cooperative patient. Poor guy - the only times he has been to the vet are for VERY painful things.

Anyway, he is home and well drugged and suture free!!! The vet said there is a small area that hasn't finished healing but it will and he'll be fine!!

Phew!! There really wasn't the option of another amputation if this one didn't go well.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I am glad he was FINALLY able to heal. Do you think there is anyway to work with him to not HATE going to the vet?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Well, when I brought him in there and handed him off to the tech he actually reached out with his arms and hugged her. He was purring up a storm as she walked awau with him.

He is an AWESOME cat!!









We will make some trips over there when he's completely off the drugs just to visit.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Poor kitty! He is lucky to be owned and loved by you! Glad he is finally doing well









Lee


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Congratualtions Banzai! And Lauri too, healing a cat is rarely an easy job!


----------

